# Golden vs Golden Doodle?



## brianne

Hi Tanya,

Welcome! I think you'll find that the Goldendoodle topic will elicit lots of strong opinions from people on this forum. If you do a search on Goldendoodles here, you'll find some previous threads also.

My personal opinion is that you would be spending alot of money for a mixed breed dog and there are tons and tons of mixed breeds at shelters who need homes. Many of the people who breed doodles are in it strictly for the money. I'm guessing there isn't a lot of thought put into the breeding process/genetics to try to ensure healthy, sound dogs.

Over the last few years I've seen doodles at the shelter where I volunteer, so if you are dead-set that you want a doodle, at least consider adopting.

If you already know you love the looks and temperament of the GR, maybe that's the way to go. 

Good Luck.
brianne


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Stick to a well bred golden tetriever! You will get a neurotic, high energy dog if my prior experience with multiple doodles holds true. You will be getting a poorly bred golden bred to a poorly bred poodle as no reputable breeder would sell a show quality dog or bitch to someone producing doodles. Doodles still shed and remember, are a mixed breed sold for as much or more than a golden from generations & generations of clearances. If you must have a doodle, check out your local shelter rather than encouraging irresponsible breeding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74

My inlaws have a labradoodle, and she's pretty neurotic. I love retriever personalities, but throwing in the neurosis of a poodle in there just isn't a good idea. I know they were originally begun to be bred for a hypoallergenic service dog, but I rarely see true hybrid service dogs because the traits just don't compliment the work expected of them. 

Just my humble opinion!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Willow52

I think a Golden Doodle would make a great pet, they are cute dogs and every one I've ever met have been loveable goofs.

*That said*, don't be sucked in to paying, sometimes obscene amounts, for what is a mixed breed dog. My neighbor paid 5X (yes, that's 5 t i-m-e-s) for their "mini" Goldendoodle than my DD paid for my AKC registered Hank.


----------



## Jersey's girl

Stick with what you know! I wanted to try something a little different after our golden retriever past away. We got a golden doodle. He had serious aggression issues at a very young age. After working with a trainer we had to give him back to the breeder (16 weeks). We could not have this unpredictable behavior in our house and neighborhood. It was heart breaking. We went back to what we know and love, the golden retriever.


----------



## Braccarius

I find that a Golden Doodle is only half as good as it could have been...


----------



## goldhaven

My advice is to do your research no matter what the breed. If you are interested in a goldendoodle, research the breed. If you decide to get one, here is a link to doodle rescue. 
SOUTH EAST - Oodles of Doodles Rescue Collective

My experience with doodles and doodle owners is that they don't always live up to the expectations of the owners so many of them are turned in to the pound or given to a rescue. 

Don't get me wrong, this happens with the retriever too but researching the breed makes it less likely. 


One of the big expectations is that the doodles are hypo-allergenic. This isn't always true. Another expectation is that they don't shed. This isn't always true either. Don't get sucked in by breeders making false claims and charging way too much money for a designer mixed breed dog.


----------



## tippykayak

The reason I wouldn't get a Golden/Poodle mix is that you lose all the consistency of type that you get from a purebred. You're essentially throwing out the window the single biggest advantage of buying a purebred dog: the high predictability of what you're going to get.

Add to that the fact that both the Poodle and the Golden club have come out strongly against these mixes, and you end up with not the best Poodles and not the best Goldens being used in these breeding programs

I've met a couple "doodles" who came out lovely. I've met many more who came out highly neurotic and with serious health issues. Only a couple had the Poodle coat. That's roughly what you'd expect with a major breed outcross and the corresponding variability: a few with the qualities you want and the rest with a serious mixed bag of random stuff from both breeds.


----------



## Megora

Just to add...

My one instructor was chatting about this a couple weeks ago. I don't really remember what we were initially talking about, but she said that all of the golden doodles who come to her classes are horrible. The biggest problem is the poodle part. Poodles are not beginner dogs. They are too "hard headed", smart, and hyper for most owners. 

You get lucky with some breedings, but the fact is that most golden doodles wind up having more poodle traits than golden traits.


----------



## bljohnson4

There is a golden doodle in Cooper's agility 1 class and that dog is absolutely nuts. The owners have had goldens in the past and lost their most recent dog to cancer last fall. The decided to get a golden doodle in hopes of less shedding. They say at nearly every class that they love there dog but really regret getting a golden doodle. 

They are trying to do their best with the dog and have had him in many obedience classes (as well as this agility class). Their dog jumps on everyone he can get close to, pulls and leaps around on his leash like a maniac, and listens only when he is good and ready. 

There is a golden doodle rescue that we walk with at the dog park and he is a pretty good boy when it comes to people. He does get a little aggressive in his play though.


----------



## Bentleysmom

There was a very expensive doodle in our classes too. He was cute but about as smart as a rock. I kid you not.
Also, you're paying a lot of money for nothing more than a mixed breed. I encourage you to rescue. We have always rescued and have never once had a bad dog, plus they know you saved them and they are grateful for the rest of their lives.
Good luck.


----------



## cubbysan

I have heard from dog groomers that doodle coats are very hard to groom.

When Brady used to go to doggie camp, the workers told me that anytime they have a doodle, they usually need to separate them with time outs.

My friend bought one, and his vet did tell him that you do never know what you are getting with the hybrid. His dog ender up growing 20 lbs more than its biggest parent.


----------



## Tuco

Choose what you prefer, I've seen highly neurotic goldens too, and doodles are a nice mix breed, just don't pay insane amounts and look for good parents, I doubt she cares to much about structure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Oh and Kijiji is a magical tool, you would be surprised at some of the low priced doodles but with good cleared parentage


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack

I honestly have not spent a great deal of time researching and I am sure there are breeders out there that are breeding health tested doodles. I just have never seen them. 
If you are leaning this way please review the testing that should be done for both sides of the cross breeding. 

For goldens it should be:
Hips and elbows at 18 months (Canda) 24 months (USA)
Heart by a cardiologist
Eyes annually

For _standard_ poodles it should be:
Hips (OFA, OVC OR PennHIP) it does not specify an age but I would suggest after 18/24 months since that is when the golden contribution should be done. I would be very skeptical of any "prelims" done before 18 months.

They also recomend thyroid and heart testing. Poodles and Goldens share additional concerns such as skin conditions and epilepsy.
Since these breeds tend to have the same common health conditions testing is important since both parents could contribute the same defects.

On another side note since the poodle club of America and the GRCA have taken a stance to not support this type of breeding the likelihood that these breeders have quality dogs is very slim. 

Structure is important and should be a consideration for all homes. A puppy/dog with poor structure even if it clears the health exams wil not age gracefully. A puppy/dog with good structure will be able to be an active member of the family and will be able to go and do longer.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## havana13

*Doodle coats are horrible*

I'm a groomer, and doodle coats are absolutely awful! A lot of them mat up so easily and grow in all different directions so when you clip them they look terrible. Unlike a golden, who you don't necessarily need to have professionally groomed, a doodle will need grooming every 6 weeks. That's going to run you anywhere from $75-$100+ every 6 weeks...not to mention, you will need to brush and comb religously between grooms. Something to think about...

In my experience, the doodles I see are not built well. They have narrow chests, lanky bodies and bad hips. You will likely pay much more for a doodle than you would for a really good quality golden. My vote is stick with the goldens!


----------



## quilter

Like someone said, you have no guarantee what you'll get. We have friends with a labradadoodle. We had no idea until they told us; we thought she was a standard poodle. I don't know if that would have been obvious as a puppy.


----------



## Jamm

Doodle's are so 'random'. You never know what you're going to get... I wouldn't want a dog that has no set standard.. how do I compare it too? How do I know if he's too big or too small? I hate the misconception of the 'less shedding' with doodles... it's the same amount! Just doodle's have curly fur so it stays on the body longer and thus creating more matts. Goldens all the way


----------



## TanyaD

Wow, thanks everyone! I have already withdrawn my interest in the doodle, and now that I've been on here and read what you all say, I'm so glad! Nothing really new: but you did reinforce in me that I should not stray from the breed I love! 
Thanks again, so much!!
(Still gotta get some pics of my Mayah up here!)


----------



## Jim and Hank

I am a golden fan but recently had an expereince with a doodle. My ex and her boyfriend got one last summer. Still a pup. We do look after each other's dogs when needed - things do get better after a decade!. Anyways Farley came over for an overnight stay in January. He is still a pup and a bit high strung. He did adapt very well into the house and no problems or issues at all. He and Hank got along great even though Hank is 10 and only a third the size of Farley! Not a bad dog at all - and if you like aspects of a doodle go for it. Lots of good advice here on this thread so don't be surprised if some of it comes home to roost though. Farley's next visit should be alot more interesting as I have got two more goldens since his first visit! LOL!!! Pic of Hank and Farley


----------



## Drea0119

I would have to totally disagree with everyone on this thread, ppl have their own opinion on dog breeds, I have a goldendoodle and a pure golden and I would pick a doodle any day, I haven't had any problems with her since the day I brought her home, the best dog ever, don't get me wrong I love goldens but goldendoodle is my #1. It also depends on the breeder and parents as well, any dog can be on the hyper side/not so smart


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

Of the ones i have seen, they vary so much in how they look, very tall also, and crazy they were, why pay that much, there are so many mixed breeds that need homes.


----------



## Dexter12

nevermind....


----------



## Ladyeagleschick

I disagree, Goldendoodles are great dogs ! Go to a reputable breeder or shelter. Some may confuse their stuborness with stupidity. My new pup at 8 weeks learned sit, shake, wait by the door When I open it, sit and wait for me to allow her in or out- all after a couple attempts. When I bring her outside to potty she does stare at me and run away LOL (stubborness). I also have a golden retriever who I LOVE LOVE - she does shed a bit much and she is SO LOVING but she has to be up your butt 24/7 ...my doodle seems a bit more independent. 
Do whatever you think ! Both are fabulous dogs !!


----------



## Emmdenn

There are 3 very different 'doodles' in my very immediate family.

2 goldendoodle females that were adopted by my grandmother and my aunt after they were bred over and over and over again at a less than reputable breeder and retired from the breeding program. They both joined our family at the age of 6. Both dogs are OBSESSED with my aunt and grandmother respectively. They are completely neurotic and don't really settle down until their 'person' is seated next to them. This, I believe is due to the fact that they lived in a kennel, rarely seeing the inside of a house or the freedom of a yard, and never bonded with any people. They are very sweet dogs, very nice and completely non-aggressive but adopting them definitely came with challenges.

My parents, however (lots of allergies in my family) just got a female doodle puppy from a breeder at 8 weeks old. She came with health tested parents, and is a multi-generational doodle...meaning she was not the product of a golden and a poodle, her breeder actually ONLY breeds multigenerational dogs. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it...but she is extremely smart, well behaved and honestly an awesome puppy for my parents. I think doodles can be great dogs...definitely a product of where they come from and how they are raised.


----------

